# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  خودآموز برنامه ریزی _ از مشاور بی نیاز شو *-*

## Zero_Horizon

*سلام
بعداز مدت ها گفتم بیام یه تاپیک درسی هم بزنم 
یه وقت زشت نباشه تاپیک درسی وسط انجمن* 


*یکی از دغدغه های کنکوری ها نوشتن برنامه هست
بخاطر همین خیلی از بچه ها برای برنامه ریزی میرن سراغ مشاور
ولی بهترین برنامه رو خیلی وقت ها فقط خود شخص میتونه برای خودش بنویسه
داخل این تاپیک قراره نحوه نوشتن برنامه ی "کوتاه مدت" و نکات مربوط بهش گفته بشه
با توجه به همین نکات و شناخت خودتون و کنار گذاشتن کمال گرایی و اهمال کاری میتونید روندتون رو صعودی بسازید *-*

*
* چرا باید برنامه ریزی کوتاه مدت باشه نه بلند مدت ؟
*
*برنامه ریزی ای که ما دراینجا مدنظر داریم چیزی بین یک هفته تا دوهفته آینده هست نه یک برنامه ریزی بلندمدت
برنامه ریزی ای که قراره دقیق مشخص باشه بازه های مطالعاتیش و محتوای مطالعه اش باید کوتاه مدت باشه چون ما از آینده های دور آگاهی کاملی نداریم که بخوایم از الان بگیم مثلا من دوماه دیگه فلان روز باید 2 ساعت زیست از بهمان بخش بخونم و فلان مقدار براش تست بزنم... چون وضعیت ما متغیره و وضعیت شرایط و احتمالات محیط مون هم متغیره و ممکنه من دوماه دیگه نیاز باشه حجم کارم رو یا مدل کار کردنم رو برای یک درس خاصی تغییر بدم درنتیجه بهتره برنامه ریزی هایی که انجام میدم کوتاه مدت و حداکثر تا دوهفته آینده ام باشه
ولی نقشه کلی راه و هدف گذاری هاتون رو میتونید بصورت طولانی مدت و بلند مدت مشخص کنید*


* اهدافی که از نوشتن برنامه کوتاه مدت دنبالش هستیم چی هست ؟*

*نظم بخشیدن
کاهش دادن سردرگمی
مشخص کردن حجم بخش هایی که قراره بخونیم
اطلاع داشتن و آگاهی داشتن نسبت به نحوه پیش روی خودمون
*

*حیاتی و مهم :

**موقع شروع
نجومی برنامه ریزی نکنید برای خودتون
این نکته بشدت مهمه که نسبت به وضعیت حال حاضرتون اطلاع داشته باشید و وضعیت الان رو برسی کنید
از خودتون بپرسید درحال حاضر چندساعت در روز توان درس خوندن دارید ؟
چند عدد در روز توان تست زدن دارید ؟

اگه مثلا درحال حاضر شخصی جوابش 5 ساعت + 50 تست هست ، نباید برای هفته اولش بشینه یهو برنامه ای بنویسه که حجم کارش بالای 10 ساعت با صدها تست باشه
از یه طرف هم نباید داخل همون وضعیتی که الان هست باقی بمونه و از دایره امنیتش خارج نشه...
برنامه ریزی رو باید جوری انجام بدید که در شروع مطابق وضعیت کنونی شما باشه و در طی مسیر همگام با افزایش توان و قدرت خودتون ، برنامه تون روهم تغییر بدید و کیفیت و کمیتش رو تطابق بدید
پ.ن:*
++من باب افزایش ساعت مطالعه ++
*http://forum.konkur.in/thread76778.html*


*نحوه مشخص کردن باکس های مطالعاتی :

**برنامه روزانه شما قراره شامل چندین باکس مطالعاتی باشه
دوتا مورد برای این باکس ها مطرحه ، یکی زمان بندی شون و دومی محتواشون و کیفیت شون

**مورد اول زمان بندی:
**شما میتونید بیاید روزتون رو مرزبندی زمانی کنید ، مثلا بگید از ساعت 7 تا 9 فلان درس رو میخونم ، از ساعت 9ونیم تا 11 بهمان درس و به همین منوال تا آخر شب...
این شکل از زمان بندی برای خیلی از افراد جواب نمیده ، چرا ؟ چون خیلی وقت ها به هردلیلی ممکنه شما نرسید مثلا ساعت هفت صبح شروع کنید ممکنه کاری پیش بیاد ناخواسته یکی دوتا از زمان بندی هاتون خراب بشه
اون وقت همین موضوع باعث میشه کل اون روز رو نابود شده و به .ف.نا رفته بدونید و صرفا بخاطر خراب شدن یکی دوتا باکس ، کل اون روز رو بسوزونید...
یک روش دیگه برای زمان بندی کردن باکس ها
توجه به اولویت و ترتیب باکس ها و صرفا مشخص کردن خط پایان و ددلاین هاشون هست 
یعنی اینکه دیگه من نمیام بگم از ساعت هفت صبح تا 9 زیست میخونم... بلکه میام میگم اولین باکس مطالعه امروزم داخل برنامه 120 دقیقه زیست هست
حالا این 120 دقیقه رو میتونم ساعت 6 صبح شروعش کنم
یا ساعت 7 صبح شروعش کنم
یا ساعت 6 و 40 دقیقه شروعش کنم
مهم نیست ساعت رند باشه برای شروع ، مهم اینکه اون باکس انجام بشه ، مثلا اگه یهو کاری پیش اومد که نیم ساعت روز شما  با تاخیر شروع شد دیگه چالش مرزبندی اینجا مطرح نیست ، شما میتونید باکس مطالعه تون رو شروع کنید و وقتی اون زمان بندی مربوط به باکس مطالعاتی به اتمام رسید و ددلاینش رد شد شما اون باکس رو انجام دادید.
**
مورد دوم محتوای باکس های مطالعاتی :
**خیلی ها فقط مشخص میکنن که میخوان مثلا 90 دقیقه شیمی بخونن ولی مشخص نمیکنن قراره برای امروز داخل این 90 دقیقه برای شیمی چقدر بخونن تا کجاها بخونن کدوم بخش ها رو بخونن توجه شون روی چی باشه 
این موضوع مهمه که شما داخل برنامه ریزی های کوتاه مدت تون برای هرروز مشخص کنید داخل هرباکس قراره چکاری انجام بدید
آیا قراره پیش روی کنید ؟ پس یه محدوده فرضی ای براش درنظر بگیرید کدوم بخش ها قراره خونده بشه
قراره مرور کنید ؟ برنامه تون رو برای مرور یا رفع اشکال مشخص کنید

**اهمیت مشخص بودن تایم های مرور و وفادار بودن به مرور در برنامه ریزی :*

*مرور شاه کلید عمق پیدا کردن و تثبیت مطالب در ذهن و عملکرد شماست. 
میشه گفت خیلی وقتا مهم ترین دلیلی که باعث میشه نتیجه ی آزمون ها متناسب با میزان تلاشمون نباشه ، همین ایراد در زمینه مرور کردنه، پس حتما جدی بگیرینش. 
یک نکته ای که وجود داره اینکه خیلی ها تصور میکنن مرور کردن فقط برای زمانی هست که ما مطلبی رو قبلا خیلی خوب یادگرفتیم و الان فقط میخوایم بازیابی کنیم ، بله این درسته اما یه دسته دیگه از مرور کردن هم وجود داره که هدفش بالابردن سطح یادگیری هست ، مثلا ممکنه شما یه بخشی رو چندباره اول بخونید و متوجه نشید یا تست هاش رو نتونید پاسخ بدید ولی با داشتن دور مرور بالا برای اون بخش به تدریج خیلی از باگ ها و اشکالات تون از اون مبحث برطرف میشه.

بازه مرور در داخل برنامه تون مشخص کنید
اگر برای آزمون های دوهفته یکبار آماده میشید و منطق برنامه تون براساس این آزمون های دوهفته یکبار هست
پس 13 روزی که دراختیار دارید رو ، به دوتا بخش تقسیم کنید : 
10 روز برای خوندن و پیش روی
3 روز برای مرور
(یک روزی هم که باقی میمونه برای آزمون و تحلیل آزمون هست)
به اینصورت که بعنوان مثال میتونید تا چهارشنبه هفته اول یک پایه رو مطالعه کنید و پنجشنبه مرورش رو انجام بدید ، بعدش هم از جمعه تا سه شنبه ی هفته دوم پایه دیگه رو بخونید و چهارشنبه و پنجشنبه هفته دوم رو هم برای مرور بذارید

اگه آزمون هاتون سه هفته یکباره میتونید 15 روز برای خوندن و 5 روز برای مرور قرار بدید ( مثلا میتونید روزهای مخصوص مرورتون رو پنجشنبه هفته اول + چهارشنهب هفته دوم + سه شنبه و چهارشنبه و پنج شنبه هفته سوم قرار بدید)*

*پ.ن :* 
✔✔ من باب مرور ✔✔
*http://forum.konkur.in/thread77107.html
*

*توجه به حجم بخش هایی که مطالعه خواهیم کرد برای تقسیم بندی و سهم دهی در برنامه :*

*اگه شما 10 روز زمان برای مطالعه دارید و باقی روزها رو قراره مرور انجام بدید
پس باید بخش هایی که برای هردرس قراره خونده بشه رو داخل این 10 روز پخش کنید
اینجا باید توجه کنید که فصل هایی که قراره مطالعه کنید هرکدوم چقدر زمان نیاز دارن ، ممکنه یک فصل و بخشی باشه که بشه توی دوروز مطالعه اش کرد و یک فصلی هم باشه که مطالعه کردنش 4 روز زمان نیاز داشته باشه 
پس موقع پخش کردن و تایم دهی ، به حجم بخش ها و فصل ها و درجه و میزان سختی و آسونیش برای خودتون ، توجه کنید و طبق این منطق تقسیم بندی ها رو انجام بدید نه اینکه برای دروس تعداد روزهایی که برای فصل سبک درنظر میگیرید با تعداد روزهایی که برای یک فصل سنگین درنظر گرفتید یکسان باشن
*



*_یک نکته برای کسانی که درابتدا موقع درس خوندن خیلی سریع دچار خستگی میشن یا بشدت کم حوصله هستن :

*کسایی که اوایل حوصله خیلی کمی برای درس دارن یا خیلی زود خسته میشن

*بصورت خلاصه :*
*پیشنهاد میشه برای کسایی که اوایل برای مطالعه و درس خوندن بشدت بی حوصله هستن یا خیلی زود خسته میشن موقع مطالعه*
*برنامه ریزی هفته های اول بصورت سنگین و پارت های طولانی و ممتد درسی چیده نشه*
*بلکه برای این دسته ی بخصوص ، براساس منطق تکنیک پومودورو که پایین تر توضیحات کاملش آورده شده ، برنامه نوشته بشه و روند روزهای اول براین اساس پیش بره تا اون ذهن و تمرکز و حوصله فرد به تدریج تقویت و آمادگی لازم برای افزایش کمیت و بازه های مطالعه رو بدست بیاره.*


*پارت اول پاسخ**:*

اغلب اوقات وقتی ذهن خسته میشه و میخواد فرار کنه از کار یا درس یا اون مسئولیت ، شروع میکنه به گشت زدن و پرش ذهنی و...
ذهنت رو مثل یک عضله درنظر بگیر که باید قوی ترش بکنی تا دیرتر خسته بشه و سخت تر تمرکزش بهم بریزه !

الان سعی کن تایم بندی های مطالعه ات رو طولانی قرار ندی
هرپارت درس خوندنت رو حداقل 25 دقیقه و حداکثر 40 دقیقه قرار بده وقتی این پارت زمانی تموم شد یه استراحت کوتاه 5 دقیقه ای ( نه بیشتر) قرار بده و توی تایم استراحت هم هیچ کاری نکن ! یعنی پا نشی بری خودت رو درگیر چیزایی کنی که ذهنت رو آشفته بکنه
وقتی استراحت کوتاه تموم شد پارت بعدی رو بدون وقت کشی شروع کن و بعدش بازم یه استراحت کوتاه
بعد از سه یا چهارمین پارت ، یه استراحت طولانی تر ( بین 20 تا 30 دقیقه) قرار بده بعدش بازم پارت های کوتاه مطالعه ات رو از سر بگیر و همین روند رو جلو ببر

وقتی تایم های انجام کارت کوتاه باشن ذهنت راحت تر تمرکز میکنه و میتونه راحت تر روی اون کار متمرکز بشه و استراحت های کوتاه بینش ذهنت رو از خستگی و فرار و پرش ذهنی نجات میده

اینکار مثل ورزش دادن ذهنت و تمرکزت میمونه
اینکارها رو واقعا انجام بده تا ذهنت کم کم قوی تر بشه بعدش کم کم میتونی اون تایم بندی پارت هات رو افزایشش هم بدی

*پارت دوم پاسخ**:*


*تکنیک پومودورو*

*کلیدواژه ها** =*

*_**منطق و فلسفه ی پومودورو*
*_**نحوه استفاده و برنامه ریزی از طریق پومودورو*
*_**چندنکته در بکار گیری روش پومودورو*


آدمی زاد نمیتونه بصورت پیوسته و برای مدت طولانی ، تمرکز ذهن و توان فیزیکی خودش رو روی یک موضوع یا یک هدف مشخصی حفظ کنه.
درنتیجه مفهوم برنامه ریزی براساس قطعات ثابت زمان وارد میدون میشه...
مثلا میتونیم وقت خودمون رو به قطعات زمانی 25 دقیقه ای یا 35 دقیقه ای تقسیم کنیم. البته بین هردوقطع هم یک فاصله کوتاه برای استراحت درنظر میگیرم این فاصله استراحت می تواند بسیار کوتاه باشد مثلا 3 تا 5 دقیقه.
البته باید با خودمان قرار بذاریم که بعد از هر سه یا چهار قطعه کار ، یک استراحت طولانی تری برای خودمان قرار بدیم چیزی بین 15 تا 30 دقیقه.

میتوانیم از قبل برای خودمون برنامه ریزی کنیم و مثلا بگیم :
امروز یک پومودورو زبان می خوانم
امروز سه پومودورو برای امتحان درس میخونم
امروز هفت پومودورو روی فلان پروژه کار میکنم
(منظور از قطعه پومودورو همون قطعه ها و پارت های زمانی منقطع هست که بین شون استراحت کوتاه مدت قرار میگیره)

*_**هرقطعه پومودور رو خیلی کوتاه ( مثلا کمتر از 15 دقیقه) یا خیلی طولانی ( مثلا بیشتر از 40 یا 45 دقیقه ) درنظر نگیرید*
*_**برای هر پومودورو صرفا یک هدف مشخص درنظر بگیرید و روی همان یک هدف متمرکز باشید**.
_**در طول هر پومودورو همه ابزارهایی که میتونن تمرکز شما رو بهم بزنن رو از خودتون دور کنید**.*

*پارت سوم پاسخ**:*

*_* *ذهن و مغز ما*
دنیای مغز دنیای عجیب و جالبیه...
مغز ما وقتی بین دوراهی انتخاب قرار میگیره ، تمایلش به سمت انتخاب گزینه ای میره که برای ما بعنوان گزینه ی دارای لذت بیشتر و سختی کمتر بعنوان عادت شکل گرفته
پس عجیب نیست وقتی من به شما دوتا انتخاب میدم یکی کلی خوراکی همراه تماشای فیلم و دومی بیدار شدن صبح زود و برنامه ی کوه نوردی ، شما اغلب گزینه اول رو انتخاب میکنید...
عاداتی که خودمون برای خودمون انتخاب کردیم و شکل شون دادیم
مسیرها و فعل و انفعالاتی در مغز و در ناخودآگاه مون شکل میدن که تبدیل میشه به یکی از مهم ترین دلایل موضوع این تاپیک...
ببینید لذت رو درچه چیزهایی برای خودتون تعریف کردید و تبدیل به عادتش کردید ؟
در سکون ؟ اینکه یک جا بشینید و هیچ کاری نکنید و فقط سرگرم نت گردی و شبکه های اجتماعی بشید یا از این فیلم و سریال به اون یکی شیفت کنید یا ... اره ، اینا توسط شما بعنوان لذت و عادت انتخاب شده و تبدیلش کردید به یک مسیر ثابت در ذهن و مغز و ناخودآگاهتون
ولی همه اینا قابل تغییر و قابل تعادل سازیه...
اگه فردی رو میبینید که از صبح زود بیدار شدن و رفتن به کوه لذت میبره ، مسیری که در ذهن و مغز اون بعنوان سختی و لذت تعریف شده و انتخاب های ناخودآگاهش با شما متفاوته
اگه فردی رو میبیند که با استمرار خوبی مطالعه میکنه ، ورزشکاری رو میبیند که جدی و مستمر تمرین میکنه
همگی اینان مغزشون جوری عادت کرده که از این انتخاب لذت میبرن
و شما هم جوری عادت کردید که از سکون و خودخوری و غر زدن لذت ببرید...

*_**تکرار** !*
میدونی تکرار همین جملات خودش تاثیر بشدت قابل توجهی دارن ؟
اینکه شما هروقت از خودت ناراضی هستی تنها واکنش و تنها عملت در این راستا این باشه که شروع کنی به تکرار این جملات :
من حوصله ندارم
من چرا هیچی برام ارزش نداره
من نمیتونم مثل آدم برای چیزی که میخوام تلاش کنم
من چرا اینجوری ام ، من چرا اونجوری ام ...
اصلا ولش کن بعدا خودش درست میشه فعلا اصلا حوصله اش ندارم نمیخوام هیچ کاری کنم نمیخوام به هیچی فکر کنم
و...

تکرار این جملات خودش تبدیل به باور شما میشه
اگر انقدر تکرار کنی که حوصله انجامش رو نداری ، این تلقین تبدیل به مسیر عادت مغزت میشه و به دنبالش روی انتخاب های بعدی تو هم تاثیر زیادی میذاره
چرا وقتی ناراضی ای تنها واکنشت تکرار و تلقین این جملات انتقادی تخریب گر و منفی هست و بعدش بازهم سکون بیشتر و بی حوصله گی بیشتر و به دنبالش انواع اقسام بیماری های تحدید کننده سلامت روان...

وقتی ناراضی ای واکنشت رو جور دیگه ای تعریف کن
یک حرکت کوچیک یک قدم آهسته بردار


*_* *مفهوم منطق از کم شروع کن*
شاید هزاران بار شده که نقشه کشیدی ، برنامه ریختی که کاری رو شروع کنی یا عادتی رو شکل بدی...
ممکنه ورزش باشه
خوندن کتاب
یادگیری مهارت خاصی
تقویت زبان
و...
ولی یا هیچ وقت شروعش نکردی یا خیلی سریع متوقف شدی و ادامه ندادی.

آدما همگی همین شکلی هستن
براشون سخته اون ریتم عادی و راحتی ای که براشون تعریف شده رو بی خیال بشن و برن سراغ تلاش و زحمت کشیدن یا تغییر عادت...
مثل همون قانون فیزیک میمونه که میگه اجسام ساکن تمایل به سکون دارن و اجسام متحرک تمایل به تحرک
یک رمز بزرگ در شروع کاری اینکه
درحد خاروندن نوک بینی ازتون انرژی بگیره ! و جوری نباشه که مغزتون ازش فرار کنه و بگه نمیخواد خودت رو به سختی بندازی بجاش همینطور لم بده روی مبل و خیره شو به سقف...

اون کار و عادت رو جوری شروع کنید که نه نیازی به اراده داشته باشه نه نیازی به انگیزه !
مثلا اگر میخوای ورزش رو شروع کنی به خودت بگو هرروز باید یک شنا رو برم ، اگر بیشتر از یکی رفتی اشکالی نداره ولی نباید کمترش رو بری..
یا اگه میخوای نوشتن رو شروع کنی به خودت بگو هرروز 50 کلمه باید بنویسم ، اگر بیشتر شد اشکالی نداره ولی نباید کمتر از 50 تا بنویسم...
اگر میخوای مثبت اندیش تر باشی با خودت بگو هرروز دوتا فکر مثبت میکنم نه اینکه بخوام یهو همیشه نیمه پر رو ببینم...

توجه کردی ؟ جسمی که ساکن باشه همچنان تمایل به سکون داره و جسمی که متحرکه تمایل به تحرک بیشتر
همین که شما به خودتون گفتید هرروز یک شنا ، باعث میشه از سکون خارج بشید و وارد تحرک و عمل بشید درنتیجه احتمال اینکه خیلی از روزا خودتون خودجوش بیشتر از یک شنا انجام بدید بشدت بالاست (جسم متحرک تمایل به تحرک بیشتر داره)
ممکن هم هست روزهایی باشه که فقط همون یک شنا رو انجام بدید و همین هم خوبه ! چون اون عادت رو درتون زنده نگه میداره و انجام همون یک شنا خودش موفقیته

پس
شروع کاری که مدنظر داری رو جوری قرار بده که به تلاش کمی نیاز داشته باشه
همچنین سختی درک شده ی اولیه توسط مغزتون رو به حداقل برسونید


*_**قصه ی همیشگی و یکی از علت های اصلی ، کمال گرایی*
ما دوست داریم عالی شروع کنیم
دوست داریم قهرمان زندگی خودمون باشیم بدون نقص بدون کاستی بدون شکست
سنگ خیلی بزرگی برمیداریم ، نشونه میگیریم ولی پرتاب نمیکینم...

اگه امروز حوصله هیچی رو نداری و داری به خودت میگی فردا از اول صبح تا آخر شب کولاکی به پا میکنم... کمال گرایی منفی
فردا هم قرار نیست کولاکی به پا بشه
اگر قراره برسی به اون ریتمی که دنبالشی باید عمل رو از همین امروز از قدم های کوچک ولی محکم و استوار آغاز کنی
قدم های کوچکت رو روز به روز قوی تر کن و بعدش بلندتر و سریع تر
بذار درگیر ماجرا بشی با سرنخ های کوچکی از جنس عمل ، سرنخ ها رو بگیرو کم کم بهم گره بزن ازش طناب محکمی بساز و ادامه بده

----------


## Sa.sa

سلام
ببخشید میشه تایم روتین آغاز  و پایان برنامه رو بگید؟
که چه زمانی بهتره درس شروع شده یا قبل اون شروع کردن خوب نیست و بعد چه تایمی دیگه خوندن خوب نیست؟؟؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام
> ببخشید میشه تایم روتین آغاز  و پایان برنامه رو بگید؟
> که چه زمانی بهتره درس شروع شده یا قبل اون شروع کردن خوب نیست و بعد چه تایمی دیگه خوندن خوب نیست؟؟؟


سلام

این مواردی که گفتید
قانون و اجبار و نسخه ثابتی براش وجود نداره که بشه برای همه پیچید...

باید طبق خودشناسی تون ریتم روزانه تون رو مشخص کنید
یکی ممکنه صبح های زود بازدهی عالی ای داشته باشه یکی نه
یکی ممکنه شب ها بازدهی خوبی داشته باشه یکی نه

درکل
مهم رسیدن به نظم درونی شخصی هست

شاید بشه گفت
نهایتا سعی کنید تایم پایان مطالعه تون از 12 شب تجاوز نکنه و همون حدودا دیگه برید سراغ خواب و استراحت
تایم شروع مطالعه هم دیگه از هشت ، نه صبح دیرتر نباشه

حالا این وسط ممکنه یسری ها صبح بازدهی دارن ، استارت شون رو صبح خیلی زود بزنن و غروب و اوایل شب کارشون رو پایان بدن چون شب بازدهی ندارن
یسری ها هم ممکنه صبح یمقدار دیرتر شروع کنن و چون شب بازدهی خوبی دارن شب رو جدی تر از گروه قبلی مطالعه کنن...

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------


## Saiedeh

ممنون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------


## Shin_nz

بنظرم خیلی خوبه توی برنامه ریزی که مینویسیم پارتهای جبرانی هم بنویسیم 
خیلی عالی و مفید بود مثل همیشه

----------


## ats.nzr

Up

----------


## Emad13851385em

Up 

به عشق زیرو

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------


## Kiana~

سلام وقتتون بخیر. یک سوالی ازتون داشتم.. من از اول  تابستون با یک موسسه مشاور داشتم و تا الان با همون موسسه بودم. این اواخر خوب عمل نکردن و برنامه رو یکسری جاها شخصی سازی نمیکردن و منم دیگه نمیخوام تمدید کنم. تو این مدت هم نمیشه گفت پیشرفت نداشتم. بالاخره ساعت مطالعه ام و اینکه تایمم رو مدیریت کنم که چطور درس بخونم بهتر شده
حالا این چن روز تو فکر این بودم که ایندفعه مشاور از کجا و کدوم موسسه بگیرم که  وقتی نظرات بچه ها رو خوندم، این فکر به ذهنم رسید که بدون مشاور پیش برم.. چون حقیقتش خودم برنامه هایی ک میداد رو گاهی اوقات شخصی سازی میکردم. حالاتنها ترسم از اینه که نکنه درست برنامه ریزی نکنم یا خوب پیش نرم. یا اینکه از این میترسم که نمیدونم مثلن باید تو عید چطور مطالعه کرد یا تو دی و امتحانات چطور باید بخونم. حالا میخواستم بدونم نظر شما چی هست و بنظرتون باید چیکار کنم. ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین(من تازه وارد انجمن کنکور شدم، خیلی اطلاعات ندارم باید چیکار کرد. نتونستم تاپیک مشاوره رو پیدا کنم و گفتم اینجا بفرستم این مطلب رو :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------

